# 1952 Schwinn Panther



## Jay81 (Jul 17, 2016)

Picked up this '52 panther a couple months ago. Just about done cleaning it up, and got it rideable now.  When I got it,  the chain had a few sections that were frozen up with rust,  and I got all the links freed up.  Replaced a bunch of missing and bent spokes and trued the wheels. Greased the bearings. Rides great now.  Still need to clean up and re-install the rear fender. I hope to find an original paint rack, tank and light with patina to match the bike, and a front fender. Here's a few pics of what it looks like now, and last pic is what it looked like when I bought it.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 17, 2016)

NICE START FOR A PANTHER!
GOOD LUCK.
IF YOU WANT A SMOOTH BRASS KEY CUT TO FIT THE CYCLE LOCK 
OR A BROKEN KEY REMOVED OR LOCK REPAIR, I CAN HELP!
EMAIL ME DIRECT AT wespinchot@yahoo.com
WES PINCHOT


----------



## jacob9795 (Jul 17, 2016)

Looking good! Nice tires too!


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 17, 2016)

Kick me in the head, but I like it the way it sits now.


----------



## Schwinn lover (Jul 20, 2016)

Just love them Panthers,,,, even if you motor them


----------



## Long Beach Leo (Oct 13, 2016)

Don't worry or overthink it--riding your bike stripped down is awesome.  I found a '51 Panther, frame only, on craigslist, blended it with parts from an unwanted girls bike and a friend laced up some modern aluminum rims w Big Apple tires, and voila!  Easy Rider.


----------

